# Suche Tips für den Westerwaldsteig



## Tof_ausmWald (9. April 2010)

Hallo allesamt,

Ich will den Westerwaldsteig komplett abfahren und hab absolut keinen Plan wie das Gelände so ist, da ich dort leider noch nicht unterwegs war. Kann mir jemand helfen, ich frage mich: 

a.) In welche Richtung das am sinnvollsten ist?
b.) Wie hoch ist der Singletrailanteil und wie anspruchsvoll ist das von der Fahrtechnik her?
c.) Wie ist der Untergrund? Viel Schotter? (zwecks Etappeneinteilung, Höhenmeter sind ja schon ordentlich dabei)
d.) Welche Stellen sollte man denn als Fahrtechnik-Anfänger meiden?

Kann mir hier jemand ein Paar Tips dazu geben? Gerne auch noch mehr 

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus!
Tof


----------



## Klaus Goerg (10. April 2010)

hallo,
kann beim Westerwaldsteig auch nicht wirklich helfen. GPS Daten gibt es hier: http://www.westerwaldsteig.de/  oder von mir. Hiermit lassen sich die Eckdaten schon mal gut planen.
Persönlich kenne ich nur einen kurzen Abschnitt im Bereich "mittleres Wiedtal" mit anschließenden Höhen.Tolle Landschaft mit schönen Strecken.
Möchte selbst diese Tour in diesem Jahr von Herborn nach Bad Hönningen fahren. 

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tof_ausmWald (11. April 2010)

Danke ihr beiden. Da werde ich wohl nur nach Streckenprofil planen müssen... Naja, wird schon 
Schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## bolt (12. April 2010)

Bin letztes Jahr den unteren Teil des Westerwaldsteiges von Hachenburg bis an den Rhein gefahren.

Dieser Abschnitt war SEHR zu empfehlen!! Sehr abwechslungsreich und viele Trails. Ich meine ca. 2800 Höhenmeter. und 110 km.

Der obere Abschnitt von Herborn über die Fuchskaute nach Hachenburg kenne ich noch nicht, steht aber noch auf dem Plan.

Zu deinen Fragen:
a) unbedingt von Ost nach West!!
b) viele Trails; wenige sehr schwere, dann eben absteigen
c) sehr abwechslungsreich, alles dabei
d) Vorsicht bei Treppen und genereall bei Nässe, im Zweifel absteigen

ansonsten:
- nur bei halbwegs trockener Wegstrecke fahren!
- vorher bei den jeweiligen Zuständigen informieren, ob der Weg komplett frei geräumt ist. Das Sturmtief Xyntia hat vor wenigen Wochen schlimm gewütet und mit vielen Bäumen Mikado gespielt (in der Südeifel ist's zur Zeit sehr schlimm!!)
- im Buchhandel gibt es sehr empfehlenswerte Literatur zum Westerwaldsteig mit Streckenbeschreibung und Sehenswürdigkeiten
- Anreise mit dem Zug ist sehr gut möglich

Also, mach et!!


----------



## Tof_ausmWald (14. April 2010)

Klasse Tips, danke Bolt, genau was ich gesucht hab! 
Ich mach et!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (18. April 2010)

Ja, mach et.

Unbedingt! 

Kenne den WW-Steig komplett. Er führt quasi direkt durch mein Heimatrevier in der Kroppacher Schweiz. 

Die perfekte Richtung ist schwer. Wenn Du wie bolt ab Hachenburg fährst ist Ost-West absolut die bessere Wahl. Obwohl auch hier einige extreme Stufentrails lauern(Wie ab dem Schieferbergwerk in Limbach und beim neuen Klettersteig am Hölderstein bei Döttesfeld)! Der Naturpfad "Weltende" bei Stein Wingert geht definitiv nur zu Fuß! Hier solltest Du nach der Nisterbrücke links abbiegen und dem gelben Zubringer bis zur Höhe von Isert folgen. 

Den östlichen Teil ab Hachenburg finde ich in Richtung Herborn besser. 

Besonders wegen dem Abschnitt Bad Marienberg-Nistertal. Zudem hat es auf den ersten 2 Etappen von Herborn bis zur Fuchskaute 1000hm! 

Sturmschäden waren hier diesen Winter eher gering. Gibt wohl zur Zeit nur 2 kleine Abschnitte wo es noch Umleitungen gibt. Kein Vergleich zu Kyrill!


----------



## suro (8. August 2011)

Hallo, 
den werden wir wohl auch mal in Angriff nehmen. Hab gerade eben entdeckt, das es den Westerwaldsteig überhaupt gibt und der geht gleich im Nachbarort los.... 

Grüsse Susanne


----------



## Klaus Goerg (15. August 2011)

Bin den Steig noch in 2010 komplett von Herborn bis Bad Hönningen gefahren. War eine lohnenswerte Tour mit tollen Aus- und Einsichten. 
4 Tage mit Übernachtungen am Wiesensee, in Limbach und in Hümmerich. Viele Fotos unter: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdFSmsFuvrE"]Von Herborn nach Bad HÃ¶nningen - Westerwaldsteig 2010      - YouTube[/nomedia] 


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## suro (17. August 2011)

Hallo,

schöne Bilder! Auf der Fuchskaute treffen Rothaarsteig und Westerwaldsteig zusammen. Bei Herborn unten dürften die gerade mal 2-4 km (RS geht von Dillenburg aus hoch) auseinander liegen und verlaufen auch sonst ziehmlich parallel. Das hab ich neulich auf ner Karte gesehn. Näheres kann ich dann auch nur sagen, wenn wirs mal gefahren sind! 

Grüsse Susanne


----------

